# unable to write to logs all of a sudden



## Dark_MadMax (Apr 19, 2010)

several applications are unable to start ,stating they cant write to log : lighttpd , centreon.

permission on log folders are fine (they are now 777 since) , strangely nagios and mysql start fine, but for lighty for example i still get:


```
2010-04-19 13:02:10: (log.c.118) opening errorlog '/var/log/lighttpd/lighttpd.error.log' failed: Permission denied
```

I tried both www user and nagios  -makes no difference. centrion gives same error


```
cannot create /var/log/centreon/centcore.log: Permission denied
```

Everything was working fine - no new apps were installed, it just happened out of the blue and i have no idea what might be causing it at this point. 

Additionally lsof gives this error


```
/usr/src/sys/sys/conf.h:141: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'vm_memattr_t'
```


----------



## anomie (Apr 19, 2010)

Let's see the output of both `# df -h` and `# mount`

First thing that comes to mind is you may have filesystem errors, which forced your filesystem into ro (read-only) mode.


----------

